# GK 1000 points army



## Starter (May 21, 2011)

Hey ppl? is this list ok for a 1000 point gk army?need suggestions.

HQ 
Castellan Crowe=150 


Troops 
10x Purifiers (Rhino,4x Psycannons,psybolt) = 340
5x Terminators(psycannon)= 225

Heavy Support
1x Dreadnought(2x TL autocannon,psybolt)= 135

Elite
1x Vindicare assasin= 145

Total= 995.Will this be effective against imperial guards or eldar?


----------

